# Playing One Hour of Dead Island



## alexsubri (May 17, 2011)

> Playing Dead Island, an exotic, violent, zombie-infested role-playing game, from the comfort of my couch last week, I found myself unexpectedly enamored with the game's approach to battling undead hordes. Dead Island is not a frantic, fast-paced fight for life like a Left 4 Dead game. It is not chockablock with the vaguely threatening zombies and the zany weapons of a Dead Rising game—though it does boast a deep weapon-crafting system.



Article is here, but the graphic`s look amazing! Hopefully it will be better than L4D

*UPDATE: 5/17/11*
New Trailer Here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eI36BPAQ-jM














_____________________________________________________________________________
*UPDATE: 9/3/11*

New Chapter 1 Video *Leaked* by MrKQgaming2's Channel


Spoiler














Thanks to Bublebee

20 Minute Video


Spoiler



[yt]pVzRo39P31I


[/yt]
Thanks to TheMailMan78


----------



## Volkszorn88 (May 17, 2011)

If the coop factor is on par w/ the L4D games, this is a no brainer.

 When it comes to these type of games, coop is everything. Being able to relax w/ a bunch of mates and have a good time is what makes L4D a blast to play.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (May 17, 2011)

Must have this game. I don't care if it's the worst game ever, With visuals like that, killing zombies will be a blast.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 17, 2011)

This game looks like fun.


----------



## Conti027 (May 17, 2011)

Looking forward to it. Wasn't a big fan of L4D


----------



## RejZoR (May 17, 2011)

I don't care really, any half decent first person shooter with zombies will do the trick. But more with a sense of The Elder Scrolls series for example. Imagine L4D combined with TES in a modern environment. I always fancied FPS RPG games like System Shock 2 or Deus Ex. It just has that extra depth and immersion that regular shooters just don't have.

I'm looking forward to this game. I hope it will come soon and that it will be good.


----------



## Evolved (May 17, 2011)

I might be forced to upgrade my video card, just to enjoy this game at max settings and with a high fps.

Along with Battlefield 3


----------



## Frizz (May 17, 2011)

any and every zombie game is a must buy, everyone should be aware of this


----------



## RejZoR (May 17, 2011)

Well there were mediocre and terrible games with zombies before though. There is one zombie game that i'm looking for but i just can't seem to find its name but i remember i was playing the demo of it years ago. It was made by some Russian developer. At least the demo started in some alley next to some dumpsters. Then you pick up a pipe on the ground. And i think you get a flashback of some guys interrogating you. I remember it was a city and there were zombies all over it. A burning truck in a yard between buildings. I also remember that there was a body deformation engine where you hit zombie with that pipe over the head and the head fell of off while zombie continued to chase you. Same applied to legs and arms etc. Anyone knows what the game was?


----------



## nat327 (May 17, 2011)

RejZoR, you might find what you're looking for here
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_zombie_video_games


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 17, 2011)

Keeping my eye on it, the cool trailer that was released doesn't sell me on gameplay.


----------



## hellrazor (May 17, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> http://cache.gawkerassets.com/asset...deadisland-all-all-screenshot-046-handson.jpg



Look at the zombie on the right.

Perfect.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 17, 2011)

doesn't look to have the same atmosphere of lfd 2, for some reason with the environment being what it is it looks less like a post apocalypse nightmare and more like a vacation with dead people


----------



## D007 (May 17, 2011)

I am all over this.


----------



## theonedub (May 17, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> doesn't look to have the same atmosphere of lfd 2, for some reason with the environment being what it is it looks less like a post apocalypse nightmare and more like a vacation with dead people



It does take place at a vacation resort.


----------



## erocker (May 17, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> it looks less like a post apocalypse nightmare and more like a vacation with dead people



Obvious observation is obvious.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 17, 2011)

erocker said:


> Obvious observation is obvious.



my point is it's either gonna be released as a sort of parody game or its gonna be really funny, if not it kind of missed the point of zombie attacks


----------



## erocker (May 17, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> my point is it's either gonna be released as a sort of parody game or its gonna be really funny, if not it kind of missed the point of zombie attacks



You're saying it's impossible for zombie attacks to happen in vacation resorts? Well.. you _are_ correct since zombies don't exist, however if they did exist I doubt zombies have the capacity to rule out vacation resorts as a place to get brains due to some morality issue or something.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 17, 2011)

erocker said:


> You're saying it's impossible for zombie attacks to happen in vacation resorts? Well.. you _are_ correct since zombies don't exist, however if they did exist I doubt zombies have the capacity to rule out vacation resorts as a place to get brains due to some morality issue or something.



i kind of expect zombie games to sort of have an evil feel to them, i mean looking at zombie games over the last few years is hard to find one where the majority of levels don't take place at night


----------



## erocker (May 17, 2011)

If I were a zombie I'd rather be a zombie at some beautiful island paradise than some dirty graphical representation of Pittsburgh or something. Seriously though, I don't see a problem with it, it's creative. I see no reason to make a zombie game that looks like all others and take place with the same scenery around you. I like the fact that there is evil lurking even though things look pretty.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 17, 2011)

Its going to be a first person hack and slash with Resident Evil sprinkles. It will also have the stupid ass trailer somewhere in it and thats about it.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 17, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its going to be a first person hack and slash with Resident Evil sprinkles. It will also have the stupid ass trailer somewhere in it and thats about it.



you mean a first person hack and slash with sprinkles of Pokepark Wii: Pikachu's Adventure?


----------



## blu3flannel (May 17, 2011)

This game looks fantastic. I enjoyed Left 4 Dead and this looks like it will be much, much better.


----------



## digibucc (May 17, 2011)

cheesy the point _is_ that it is this beautiful, serene setting over-run by brain 
eating zombies,  it's out of the ordinary.  that doesn't make it wrong or necessitate that
the developers make light of the situation.  it's an interesting setting for an established
concept.

i look forward to it greatly


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 17, 2011)

blu3flannel said:


> This game looks fantastic. I enjoyed Left 4 Dead and this looks like it will be much, much better.


 I highly doubt it. These are the same developers as "Call of Juarez". Expect the same quality.



digibucc said:


> cheesy the point _is_ that it is this beautiful, serene setting over-run by brain
> eating zombies,  it's out of the ordinary.  that doesn't make it wrong or necessitate that
> the developers make light of the situation.  it's an interesting setting for an established
> concept.
> ...


Same engine as "Call of Juarez". Looks good in screens but not so good in execution. Something tells me this will be riddled with bugs. Also its not an interesting setting IMO. They have done zombie movies in malls and a dozen other places that in the psyche are "safe". Even L4D did a carnival level. Its become a common/cheap shock trick to bring massive gore to a familiar setting. Original IMO would be something like zombies in the old west or maybe even in the times of Rome. That would have been awesome. Island of the Dead will be a cheap thrill ride full of cheap tricks..........anyway I hope I'm wrong. I fucking LOVE killing zombies!


----------



## cheesy999 (May 17, 2011)

digibucc said:


> cheesy the point is that it is this beautiful, serene setting over-run by brain
> eating zombies, it's out of the ordinary. that doesn't make it wrong or necessitate that
> the developers make light of the situation. it's an interesting setting for an established
> concept.



i'm still not convinced it'll end well, the developers will need a lot of skill to pull off something which goes against the entire genre and if it really does have the call of jearaz engine it won't look as spectacular as the shots suggest


----------



## D007 (May 18, 2011)

lol. l4d2 takes place in a carnival for chrissake and people are complaining about a vacation resort? ha! Now that's rich.. I'm going to give the game a try. l4d and l4d2 never hit the mark imo. It's a great game in it's own right but it's very basic and very small.
I'm looking forward to these RPG elements very much. It's something the l4d series sorely missed out on.
Call of Juarez engine u mean? That's a scary thought. that would be pretty dated at this point and graphics are a big deal to me.


----------



## alexsubri (May 18, 2011)

New Dead Island Trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eI36BPAQ-jM


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 18, 2011)

D007 said:


> lol. l4d2 takes place in a carnival for chrissake and people are complaining about a vacation resort? ha! Now that's rich.. I'm going to give the game a try. l4d and l4d2 never hit the mark imo. It's a great game in it's own right but it's very basic and very small.
> I'm looking forward to these RPG elements very much. It's something the l4d series sorely missed out on.
> Call of Juarez engine u mean? That's a scary thought. that would be pretty dated at this point and graphics are a big deal to me.



Who's complaining about L4D and the fact it takes place in one level during a carnival? All I said a vacation resort isn't that interesting IMO. Same old, same old. Familiar setting with a gory twist. To top it off they are even "borrowing" from L4D with the special zombie class. Your rant doesn't make much sense honestly. 

As for the engine its a souped up version of the chrome 4 platform. However its called "Chrome engine 5" So yeah it will look a lil' better then Call of Juarez:BIB but not by much. Keep in mind this will be a port in the purest sense. I hope its fun but with all the cheap tricks so far I don't hold much hope.



alexsubri said:


> New Dead Island Trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eI36BPAQ-jM



And there you have it. The trailer doesn't even look like the screen shots.


----------



## erocker (May 18, 2011)

This game gets TheMailMan's seal of disapproval. L4D Purist. :shadedshu


If the game is fun and most importantly multiplayer is done right it'll be a good game. It already has the zombie thing going for it and people seem to like that.


----------



## cadaveca (May 18, 2011)

I'm in. The first trailer was worth me buying the game. Zombie games are like pizza and sex...even when they're bad, they're good.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 18, 2011)

erocker said:


> This game gets TheMailMan's seal of disapproval. L4D Purist. :shadedshu
> 
> 
> If the game is fun and most importantly multiplayer is done right it'll be a good game. It already has the zombie thing going for it and people seem to like that.



Well I don't disapprove 100%. But I ain't running in place with excitement ether. People see zombies and they are all of a sudden teleported to a George Romero flick. Sorry but no game has ever done it "right" and I doubt the creators of "Call of Juarez" will ether. 

Also WTF is with a lot of these zombie games? Why no ripped in half zombies. Why no vastly decomposed zombies? They all seem so "fresh" I WANT TAR MAN STYLE! Slow and relentless.


----------



## Frizz (May 18, 2011)

Well there is no decomposed style zombies because most of the recent zombie games don't take place near graveyards. I doubt there will be a graveyard near the resort where the decomposed rise up from the graves, they usually only take in recently infected, kind of lame tbh. I miss RE 1 style zombies, slow but menacing.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 18, 2011)

random said:


> Well there is no decomposed style zombies because most of the recent zombie games don't take place near graveyards. I doubt there will be a graveyard near the resort where the decomposed rise up from the graves, they usually only take in recently infected, kind of lame tbh. I miss RE 1 style zombies, slow but menacing.



Naaaaa even L4D the infection was weeks old. Yet no decomp. One week in the southern sun and them bodies would be ripe. Add flys and turkey buzzards and WOW.


----------



## digibucc (May 18, 2011)

im looking forward to the game, but am inclined to agree.

lifeless chunks of meat running around with no shoes or sense of
pain are going to decompose and fall apart a lot faster than they'd
have a chance to take over the world.  they are simply rotting flesh
after all


----------



## Widjaja (May 18, 2011)

There needs to be some randomness in these zombie games.
Like coming across a couple of zombies fighting over a fresh arm.
Then one of them makes a break for it with the arm at zombie pace and the other chases after.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (May 23, 2011)

*10 minutes of Dead Island gameplay.*

http://kotaku.com/5804505/over-ten-minutes-of-dead-island-footage-wont-eat-your-brains

This looks amazing.

I'm gonna go watch it again.


----------



## bbmarley (May 23, 2011)

lol when he smashed that zombie chick head my dirty mind


----------



## Damn_Smooth (May 23, 2011)

bbmarley said:


> lol when he smashed that zombie chick head my dirty mind



The one in the bikini?

If so, they say great minds think alike, I guess the same applies for dirty ones.


----------



## LifeOnMars (May 23, 2011)

I would say it looks OK but not amazing IMO. Could be fun though if there is a good mix of playability going on.


----------



## HossHuge (May 23, 2011)

I could see this getting banned somewhere for sure.

Looks fun.


----------



## Wyverex (May 23, 2011)

Looks fun   Looking forward to its release


----------



## slyfox2151 (May 23, 2011)

HossHuge said:


> I could see this getting banned somewhere for sure.
> 
> Looks fun.



yeah like here in australia 0,0   

will likely get a cut version of the game around here, guess ill have to buy it online.


----------



## erocker (May 23, 2011)

I'm sure it will be a fun game though it doesn't need two threads. Merged.


----------



## Thassodar (May 23, 2011)

Ten minutes of in game footage:

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/to-kill-dead-island/714103

I think it's shaping up VERY well and is going to be a best seller. Unfortunately the video is the Xbox 360 version; even so it looks GREAT. The PC version is easily going to be up to benchmarking standards. They have several months to make it look even better so I'm very excited now.


----------



## HalfAHertz (May 23, 2011)

I knew the game could never be as good as the CGI trailer but after watching the gameplay I'm disappointed from the graphical perspective but impressed by the openness of the gameplay. You seem to be able to gain experience from each kill and each mission and that can create a lot of possibilities.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 23, 2011)

Seems like Far Cry 2 with zombies.


----------



## RejZoR (May 23, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Naaaaa even L4D the infection was weeks old. Yet no decomp. One week in the southern sun and them bodies would be ripe. Add flys and turkey buzzards and WOW.



Actually there is a common mistake and i made it not long ago as well regarding Left 4 Dead.
Even though we call them "zombies", they in fact aren't. They are "the infected".
If you have watched movie 28 days later, Left 4 Dead thing is very similar. Ppl have this virus that makes them crazy. That's why they aren't decomposing, rotting zombies but "perfectly" "normal" humans.

So it all depends on the story of the Dead Island. If dead corpses start to walk around then yes, there will be some rotten flesh. But if there is just an infection like 28 days later or Left 4 Dead, then they will be still normal humans, just enraged.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (May 23, 2011)

erocker said:


> I'm sure it will be a fun game though it doesn't need two threads. Merged.



 Sorry about that.


----------



## HossHuge (May 23, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Zombie games are like pizza and sex...even when they're bad, they're good.



You've given me an idea......pizza + sex + while playing a zombie game = change my diaper


----------



## Thassodar (May 23, 2011)

HossHuge said:


> You've given me an idea......pizza + sex + while playing a zombie game = change my diaper



How would you-
But pizza might get-
So many moans at once-

I MUST DO THIS


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 23, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> Actually there is a common mistake and i made it not long ago as well regarding Left 4 Dead.
> Even though we call them "zombies", they in fact aren't. They are "the infected".
> If you have watched movie 28 days later, Left 4 Dead thing is very similar. Ppl have this virus that makes them crazy. That's why they aren't decomposing, rotting zombies but "perfectly" "normal" humans.
> 
> So it all depends on the story of the Dead Island. If dead corpses start to walk around then yes, there will be some rotten flesh. But if there is just an infection like 28 days later or Left 4 Dead, then they will be still normal humans, just enraged.



I know what your saying but its a cop-out. Gimme some proper zombies.....oh and 28 days later sucked.


----------



## erocker (May 23, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> .oh and 28 days later sucked.



I can now disregard your opinion on this game.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 23, 2011)

erocker said:


> I can now disregard your opinion on this game.



28 days was weak. Check out "Dead Set" or "The Zombie Diaries" for some awesome British zombie flicks. The Brits got it better then us latley.


----------



## erocker (May 23, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> 28 days was weak. Check out "Dead Set" or "The Zombie Diaries" for some awesome British zombie flicks. The Brits got it better then us latley.



I said GOOD DAY SIR!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 23, 2011)

erocker said:


> I said GOOD DAY SIR!



The Zombie Diaries!


----------



## slyfox2151 (May 23, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> The Zombie Diaries!



i think IMDB would servilely disagree with you.


but thanks for the tip on some zombies i haven't seen yet, going to get them now


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 23, 2011)

slyfox2151 said:


> i think IMDB would servilely disagree with you.
> 
> 
> but thanks for the tip on some zombies i haven't seen yet, going to get them now



I enjoyed it. Its slow paced and not big budget but its got the "feel" of a good zombie flick. You know that "pointless" feeling? No use in fighting kinda thing. Dead Set was great however.


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 23, 2011)

28 days later & 28 weeks later are two of my favorite movies.


----------



## RejZoR (May 23, 2011)

28 days later was one of the best movies, especially since it was launched with very little media boom and with rather small budget. And because it was happening in UK and not stereotypical New York, LA or some other US location where shit always hits the fan.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 23, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> 28 days later was one of the best movies, especially since it was launched with very little media boom and with rather small budget. And because it was happening in UK and not stereotypical New York, LA or some other US location where shit always hits the fan.



Meh. Its had kiddie gore. Ive seen episodes of iCarly that were more frightening.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (May 23, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Meh. Its had kiddie gore. Ive seen episodes of iCarly that were more frightening.



The fact that society has degraded to a point where iCarly even exists, is more frightening than any hypothetical zombie invasion.


----------



## digibucc (May 24, 2011)

not brit but an (imo) really good and underrated romero flick is
Survival of the Dead so un-campy. no - "why would you do that moments". 
romero done right,

right before that is land of the dead:road to fiddler's green

which are all preceded by my favorite recent romero zombie flick 2004 DotD...

walking dead is a decent show, but more drama than zombie, 

i didn't get into the old zombie flicks save for one or to watch throughs of the original romero trilogy.

"CHOOOKKEEE ONN EMM!!!" (that scene showed what zombie gore can be)


----------



## Raijian (May 24, 2011)

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/to-kill-dead-island/714102

Gameplay.

Looks fun.


----------



## RejZoR (May 24, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Meh. Its had kiddie gore. Ive seen episodes of iCarly that were more frightening.



Gore was never the point of 28 days later. In fact gore is the cheapest way to make a horror movie. Just throw in some blood and guts and call it a day. Every noob can do that. 28 days later was different just like it was original Resident Evil movie which was later turned into anime like fighting nonsense. Good example was F.E.A.R. 1. I still remember the beginning of it where you walk through a corridor, you get static in your com set, music changes and then Alma levitates in front of you through the corridor. Considering i was playing it in pitch dark at around midnight, i wasn't scared but i always get that disturbing feeling in my guts when such stuff happens. And this was so special about it. Nothing really happened. Or that service tunnel where Alma is crawling to you, you panic and then she disappears in a cloud of steam. Pr flashbacks with bloody corridors and Alma walking on a ceiling. Nothing ever happens in such situations but you still get that disturbing feeling. That's why you honor developers who aren't just throwing stuff "in your face" but they do it in a tricky way.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 24, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> Gore was never the point of 28 days later. In fact gore is the cheapest way to make a horror movie. Just throw in some blood and guts and call it a day. Every noob can do that. 28 days later was different just like it was original Resident Evil movie which was later turned into anime like fighting nonsense. Good example was F.E.A.R. 1. I still remember the beginning of it where you walk through a corridor, you get static in your com set, music changes and then Alma levitates in front of you through the corridor. Considering i was playing it in pitch dark at around midnight, i wasn't scared but i always get that disturbing feeling in my guts when such stuff happens. And this was so special about it. Nothing really happened. Or that service tunnel where Alma is crawling to you, you panic and then she disappears in a cloud of steam. Pr flashbacks with bloody corridors and Alma walking on a ceiling. Nothing ever happens in such situations but you still get that disturbing feeling. That's why you honor developers who aren't just throwing stuff "in your face" but they do it in a tricky way.



Garbage. I want "CHOKE ON IT" scenes. People getting ripped apart in various ways. Thats the whole point of zombie flicks. I don't wanna think. I don't care about the people. I want mayhem. What you are saying is like "I watch Godzilla for the character development". Thats just gay.


----------



## RejZoR (May 24, 2011)

I don't like this because it's ridiculously overdone. Often zombies decapitate and dismember humans like a child tearing through a chocolate cake. Stupid. I'm often sitting in front of a screen saying "ok..." to myself. Such stuff belongs into bad B rated zombie movies...


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 24, 2011)

erocker said:


> This game gets TheMailMan's seal of disapproval. L4D Purist.



Most things seem to get the MM seal of disapproval, I think he is really a woman masquerading as a man on TPU, surely no man can moan as much....... 

OT I like the look of this, though I have a feeling it will be nowhere as good as some of the trailers have made it out to be and will be disappointing.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 24, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Most things seem to get the MM seal of disapproval, I think he is really a woman masquerading as a man on TPU, surely no man can moan as much.......
> 
> OT I like the look of this, though I have a feeling it will be nowhere as good as some of the trailers have made it out to be and will be disappointing.



And when I'm right I get called a troll.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 24, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> And when I'm right I get called a troll.



Odly the same thing happens when you're just trolling.


----------



## RejZoR (May 24, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Most things seem to get the MM seal of disapproval, I think he is really a woman masquerading as a man on TPU, surely no man can moan as much.......
> 
> OT I like the look of this, though I have a feeling it will be nowhere as good as some of the trailers have made it out to be and will be disappointing.



I can  I can moan about various things all day long  Currently i have to get a daily dosage of Crysis 2 complaints on MyCrysis. And my blog. I'll eventually find something else


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 24, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> I can  I can moan about various things all day long  Currently i have to get a daily dosage of Crysis 2 complaints on MyCrysis. And my blog. I'll eventually find something else



Legitimate complaints about Crysis 2 being complete garbage don't count.


----------



## erocker (May 24, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Garbage. I want "CHOKE ON IT" scenes. People getting ripped apart in various ways. Thats the whole point of zombie flicks. I don't wanna think. I don't care about the people. I want mayhem. What you are saying is like "I watch Godzilla for the character development". Thats just gay.
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_-BaZqeExj_g/S_XRv0sOLZI/AAAAAAAABdg/cmY-FgJKSlE/s1600/DayoftheDead_12.jpg



Seriously dude, wait until it's released before passing such judgement on something. You're starting to sound ridiculous and caught up in an opinion before there's any kind of finished product.


----------



## cadaveca (May 24, 2011)

It's sounding like he's a Zombie himself, and the infection is affecting his mental capacity.

Perhaps Mailman is the start new pro-Zombie4Life advocacy group?


----------



## erocker (May 24, 2011)

Yes, he needs all the attention he can get. See! See how this thread is turning into the topic of TheMailMan himself. Truly a high level troll. Let's not talk about MM. How about we just ignore his posts all together. It may be an impossible task but we should really try.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 24, 2011)

erocker said:


> Yes, he needs all the attention he can get. See! See how this thread is turning into the topic of TheMailMan himself. Truly a high level troll. Let's not talk about MM. How about we just ignore his posts all together. It may be an impossible task but we should really try.



Jeez I was talking about zombies in a zombie game thread. Yet even when I am on topic I am a troll.


----------



## erocker (May 24, 2011)

I'm sorry, you're just too enigmatic for us. 


*See, I couldn't ignore your post. I am a fool.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 24, 2011)

Ill stay quiet. My reservations are made.


----------



## Evolved (May 24, 2011)

Looks to be a first-person [Dead Rising] with multiplayer added.


----------



## Raijian (May 24, 2011)

I posted game play on the 3rd page before people got off topic, just a heads up.

I was hyped for this but I'm not sure that I like the look of the melee combat, and since the game focuses on melee I might have to pass.

Looks kind of like Far Cry 2 with zombies.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (May 24, 2011)

Raijian said:


> I posted game play on the 3rd page before people got off topic, just a heads up.
> 
> I was hyped for this but I'm not sure that I like the look of the melee combat, and since the game focuses on melee I might have to pass.
> 
> Looks kind of like Far Cry 2 with zombies.



I beat you.  I have it posted on the 2nd page.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 24, 2011)

themailman78 said:


> seems like far cry 2 with zombies.



 Page 2


----------



## ShiBDiB (May 24, 2011)

its already been said.. but another zombie game yayyyyyy... about 3 years late to the zombie game fad


----------



## Damn_Smooth (May 24, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> its already been said.. but another zombie game yayyyyyy... about 3 years late to the zombie game fad



You be quiet!!! It's never too late to kill zombies!!!


----------



## Evolved (May 24, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Garbage. I want "CHOKE ON IT" scenes. People getting ripped apart in various ways. Thats the whole point of zombie flicks. I don't wanna think. I don't care about the people. I want mayhem. What you are saying is like "I watch Godzilla for the character development". Thats just gay.



The Zombie genre needs a fresh slate...

just gore and blood doesn't cut it anymore...


----------



## ShiBDiB (May 24, 2011)

Evolved said:


> The Zombie genre needs a fresh slate...
> 
> just gore and blood doesn't cut it anymore...



The zombie genre needs to go away.. Gore and blood is the genre, the fact that you want that gone just proves that these zombie games arent fun anymore


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 24, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> its already been said.. but another zombie game yayyyyyy... about 3 years late to the zombie game fad



Another Zombie game?? and???????? 

oh look at all the WW1,WW2,WW3 shooters there are, look at all the urban racing games there are, look at all the samey RPG games there and survival horror games could not the same be said for them? 

Jesus some people will find anything to moan about. Not being funny but tell me a game that has came out in the last 5 years that doesnt have the same kind of storyline to another? 

I am waiting for a truly unique game whereby I am a gay purple alien living in a straight alien world when all of a sudden a vortex opens up and takes me into the 5th dimension where it is full of unicorns and butterflies and birds shit rainbows out of the skies, until that day I will put up with all these stupid fad games that seem to saturate the market


----------



## Evolved (May 24, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> The zombie genre needs to go away.. Gore and blood is the genre, the fact that you want that gone just proves that these zombie games arent fun anymore



We just need a new take on it.

And I never said to get rid of the Blood and Gore 

Next up is a Zombie MMO, but Guild Wars style (free-to-play)


----------



## digibucc (May 25, 2011)

there is no such thing as a zombie game and therefore no such thing as a zombie genre.

you may not like having zombies in your hack-n-slash, adventure, survival, top-down-shooter 
games, etc. - but zombies are just elements, like a nazi or a gun, they are an element a game
designer can use.

elements can be used well and horribly, or somewhere in between.  but very few elements
should be completely discarded, and zombies least of all.


----------



## Raijian (May 25, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> I beat you.  I have it posted on the 2nd page.




Ohh haha, xD


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 25, 2011)

digibucc said:


> there is no such thing as a zombie game and therefore no such thing as a zombie genre.
> 
> you may not like having zombies in your hack-n-slash, adventure, survival, top-down-shooter
> games, etc. - but zombies are just elements, like a nazi or a gun, they are an element a game
> ...



when there's nothing but zombies to hack and slash or shoot it's an effing zombie game.

Next you'll be telling me Night of the Living Dead isn't a zombie film. Elements of games cna be left out with the game still existing. So tell me if there weren't zombies in this game wtf would the player be doing?

it's a zombie game and there is a zombie genre.

I personally would like more vampire games and far, far, far, far, far, far less zombie games out there.  But alas stupid twilight killed off any chance of that.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 25, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> when there's nothing but zombies to hack and slash or shoot it's an effing zombie game.
> 
> Next you'll be telling me Night of the Living Dead isn't a zombie film. Elements of games cna be left out with the game still existing. So tell me if there weren't zombies in this game wtf would the player be doing?
> 
> ...



I think what digibucc is saying is there is no real "zombie simulator" out there. One that stays true to the original concept. Thats all. YOU GOTTA SHOOT EM IN DA HEAD! Looking for food. Trying to find a secure place to hold up and such. If thats what he (digibucc) is saying then I agree.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (May 25, 2011)

I want a Zombie Simulator as well


----------



## HalfAHertz (May 26, 2011)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> I want a Zombie Simulator as well



There is one already - it's called Work  Tho you may not like the perspective. In this one you're not the protagonist but instead one of the zombies.


----------



## Funtoss (May 26, 2011)

lol i love the co op i games like this.. having like 8+ people would be awesome!!


----------



## digibucc (May 26, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I think what digibucc is saying is there is no real "zombie simulator" out there. One that stays true to the original concept. Thats all. YOU GOTTA SHOOT EM IN DA HEAD! Looking for food. Trying to find a secure place to hold up and such. If thats what he (digibucc) is saying then I agree.





Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> I want a Zombie Simulator as well



exactly what i was saying MM.

Fort Zombie came the closest, but that implementation was horrible so i didn't get much out of it.



yogurt_21 said:


> So tell me if there weren't zombies in this game wtf would the
> player be doing?


shooting monsters, humans, mutant freaks, insert enemy here.  zombies are just one type.



yogurt_21 said:


> it's a zombie game and there is a zombie genre..



it's a FPS/Melee game with zombies as the antagonists - they could replace the zombies with
 clowns and everything would still be the same..  if you call it a "zombie" game, but replacing 
zombies with some other bad guy makes no difference in game play, then it is not a zombie game.

these are all established genres, with zombies as the bad guys instead of mutants or 
super-soldiers.  that's it.  still tons of fun, but that doesn't make them "zombie" games.


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 26, 2011)

digibucc said:


> exactly what i was saying MM.
> 
> Fort Zombie came the closest, but that implementation was horrible so i didn't get much out of it.
> 
> ...



sigh again then under your same logic night of the living dead would be a what? I mean cmon just replace clowns and it's still the same right?


----------



## digibucc (May 26, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> sigh again then under your same logic night of the living dead would be a what? I mean cmon just replace clowns and it's still the same right?



Right.

it's still a horror flick just like l4d is still a fps.  we are talking about two different
things obviously.  i am talking about what something IS, you are talking about what 
that something is ABOUT.

eg: a horror flick ABOUT zombies or an FPS ABOUT zombies.


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 26, 2011)

digibucc said:


> Right.
> 
> it's still a horror flick just like l4d is still a fps.  we are talking about two different
> things obviously.  i am talking about what something IS, you are talking about what
> ...



no you're confusing genre with sub genre and claiming things arent' what they clearly are.

http://www.filmsite.org/subgenres2.html


----------



## digibucc (May 26, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> no you're confusing genre with sub genre.


are you seriously trying to have this conversation?

you need to find a hobby.


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 26, 2011)

digibucc said:


> are you seriously trying to have this conversation?
> 
> you need to find a hobby.



read the link


----------



## digibucc (May 26, 2011)

wow man, you won the internet. you found a web-page that says in 
black & white zombie movies are a sub-genre of horror movies.

does that make you think you won some meaningless argument with someone
you never meant? and give you a bit of a chubby? again, find a hobby.

*ANYWAY, thanks for going through the trouble of proving my point.*

you could replace zombie with ghost and it's still a horror movie
you could replace zombie with clown and it's still an fps/melee game


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 26, 2011)

digibucc said:


> wow man, you won the internet.
> 
> you found a web-page that says in black & white zombie movies are a sub-genre of horror movies.
> 
> ...



tells me to find a hobby on a tech website in the game subforum...no i think you just wont the internet.

No that site points out genres and sub genres, one of hundreds of thousands that does so on the net. Your "find a hobby" quote is the defence of someone not wanting to admit they're wrong. if you really didn't care all that much why post about it int he first place?


> there is no such thing as a zombie game and therefore no such thing as a zombie genre.
> 
> you may not like having zombies in your hack-n-slash, adventure, survival, top-down-shooter
> games, etc. - but zombies are just elements, like a nazi or a gun, they are an element a game
> ...



while we're discussing "winning the internet"

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=zombie+games

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=zombie+genre

why my dear did you say no such thing? *scrolls up* yes you did. 

My goodness did I just provide evidence otherwise *scrolls up* why yes I did. 

how interesting that you stick to such an easily fallible argument. Especially telling me to get a hobby when you clearly are doing the exact same thing I am at the exact same moment.

how interesting.


----------



## digibucc (May 26, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> how interesting.



i wonder if you'll make another page dissecting this post as well?

get a hobby means stop taking this so seriously, i am only continuing
this as it interests me how much of a nutbag you are.  i could care less
if a statement i made on a forum with a bunch of people i will never meet
turns out wrong. it happens.

you on the other hand are freaking the fuck out, over semantics.  you would
call l4d a zombie game, i would call it a co-op shooter.  obviously zombies are
the antagonists, but they are not the TYPE of game.

similarly, if zombie is the genre, then where do fps, top-down, platformer, 
cover-based, melee,survival horror, etc fit in?

i really don't care AT ALL what it is called. it is your reaction that has me responding.


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 26, 2011)

digibucc said:


> i wonder if you'll make another page dissecting this post as well?
> 
> get a hobby means stop taking this so seriously, i am only continuing
> this as it interests me how much of a nutbag you are.  i could care less
> ...









You sir are the best arguer ever. You so handidly countered my arguments with phrases such as "you on the other hand are freaking the fuck out" yup that's it you totall nailed me. You seem to read me so well. I wonder if you have psychic powers?

Seriously. One tiny question, if you didn't care why post it at all? Why come in and act as the authority on genres and sub genres of not only games, but film as well? 

Just answer that and I'll leave you and your precious thread alone.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 26, 2011)

Digibucc give yogurt_21 a break. His uncle used to touch his naughty's. Hes said so himself. Let him win the interwebz.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (May 26, 2011)

Well this thread really went to hell since I last visited.


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 26, 2011)

I guess its got what it takes to give it a shot  From wideos i liekd it more than L4D but who knows ,whats inside


----------



## digibucc (May 27, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> You sir are the best arguer ever.


thank you, i try and am glad it shows. thank you for noticing 



yogurt_21 said:


> Seriously. One tiny question, if you didn't care why post it at all? Why come in and act as the authority on genres and sub genres of not only games, but film as well?
> 
> Just answer that and I'll leave you and your precious thread alone.



i was in no way acting as an authority on genres, movies, or games.  

i saw the comment:
"OMGZzz not ANOOTHEHR zombie game" , and it forced me to respond.

first logically, by stating there are no "zombie games". which is grammatically 
and syntactically correct, but also by highlighting how absurd the statement was.

that's like saying "there should be no more racing games" ... shut up!  there should
be more of every type of game in existence, whether i like them or not, and no 
matter what their respective genres are called.

it started as a quip, included in a response to someones complaint about another 
incarnation, and just snowballed from there...



yogurt_21 said:


> http://static.tumblr.com/aolqjuz/E06lhmnyy/joker-clapping.gif



*sorry so long, but i just have something to ask of yogurt, now that i answered his request:*
now that i have removed the offensive bits, might you actually respond to my argument?
or do you deserve a bit of a hand-clap for such clever evasion as well?



digibucc said:


> i could care less
> if a statement i made on a forum with a bunch of people i will never meet
> turns out to be wrong. it happens.
> 
> ...



*now i see where the fun comes in mailman, as once he started responding i just couldn't stop *


TheMailMan78 said:


> Digibucc ... Let him win the interwebz.



i told him he won, he couldn't stop though


----------



## WarhammerTX (May 27, 2011)

Another link   http://www.ehowa.com/ythd.shtml?movie=Q_2RBLJPUkI


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 27, 2011)

digibucc said:


> *sorry so long, but i just have something to ask of yogurt, now that i answered his request:*
> now that i have removed the offensive bits, might you actually respond to my argument?
> or do you deserve a bit of a hand-clap for such clever evasion as well?



simple survival is part of the plot, melee is the weapon choice/type, fps is a game type (not to be confused with genre as it is more intefaced based), top down is an interface. Horror is the only Genre you actually put up. 

Genre is more related to what actually draws in people to in the case of movies go and see that movie, in the case of games it's what keeps you playing a specific style of game.

Style is important as it is a much closer defenition of genre than anythign else that's been offered up.

plot doesn't dictate genre though it can contribute, interface has nothing to do with genre, weapon choice is also seperate but can contribute.

While you are correct that zombies are the antagonists, they also indicate the style or genre of the game.

By default when we hear zombies we know we've entered into the *Science Fiction *primary genre with a *Horror* sub genre. Zombie genre isn't likley to be coined in many film schools; but it exists on the web and in many circles as an easy descriptor for a game/movie/book where you have zombie attacks followed by large openings for plot line development and character development, followed by more zombie attacks. As a genre zombie films/games/books give a basic setting some genetic issue, natural disaster, etc happens that causes nearly everyone to become zombies with a specific few left unchanged and finding out why they are left unchanged is typically key to the plot and sometimes character development. 

Also while film/book genres are more static and predefined, game genres have largely been left open to the person, developer, store. What you might consider action/adventure could be found on a different shelf under sci-fi shooter. What you consider survival might be found under horror. There is no real authority on game genre, most of the time review sites wing it when announcing the type of game. They say whatever type it is to them after they played it. So once again "no such thing" is my issue. I'll counter with another oxymoron "never use absolute statements"


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 27, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> simple survival is part of the plot, melee is the weapon choice/type, fps is a game type (not to be confused with genre as it is more intefaced based), top down is an interface. Horror is the only Genre you actually put up.
> 
> Genre is more related to what actually draws in people to in the case of movies go and see that movie, in the case of games it's what keeps you playing a specific style of game.
> 
> ...



Honestly yogurt I see where you are coming from but I think digibucc is arguing a different point. You are saying a wheel is round. digibucc is just saying there are different kinds of wheels. But you both think the other one is arguing wheels are square. So the argument will never end. Savvy?


----------



## Anarchy0110 (May 27, 2011)

Looks interesting. 
I've been a long-time L4D fan (even I couldn't complete both original game and the sequel in Advanced Difficulty ). And this can be considered as a new way to kill Zombies


----------



## RejZoR (May 27, 2011)

Zombie game where you could use more of the environment against them would be awesome.
Like using all objects like chairs, tables, random debris, bottles, golf clubs, baseball bats, katana swords found in apartments, everything movable etc. A real survival horror of a casual guy, not a supersoldier with fifteen M16 rifles, 10 AK47's, bombs and molotovs.
Maybe with a touch of Mirror's Edge first person movement system. Mostly evading and melee combat with some projectile weapons that could again be limited to home made stuff like WD40 and zippo instead of casual flamethrower, sport bow that you pick up in some house/apartment, maybe even a pistol or a shotgun in some police car. But these would be very limited weapons as such. If done right this could be much more fun as you get in a skin of an ordinary person and as such you experience the horror in a different way than when you're running around with projectile weapons. A more "life like" simulation of zombie survival horror would simply be better.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 30, 2011)

Don't know if this has been posted but here is 20 minutes of gameplay......personally I aint impressed. I knew when I saw the little girl trailer this game was going to be cheap. Just didnt know how much until now..


----------



## Damn_Smooth (May 30, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Don't know if this has been posted but here is 20 minutes of gameplay......personally I aint impressed. I knew when I saw the little girl trailer this game was going to be cheap. Just didnt know how much until now..



Thanks for that man. I must have lower standards because I still think it looks awesome.


----------



## Frizz (May 30, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Don't know if this has been posted but here is 20 minutes of gameplay......personally I aint impressed. I knew when I saw the little girl trailer this game was going to be cheap. Just didnt know how much until now..



lol throwing your weapon looks fun, i did not expect too much from this game so nothing for me has changed in terms of opinion, looks alright though.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 3, 2011)

someone managed to get a PS3 copy early and decided to upload a couple hours if not the entire single player campaign.

http://www.youtube.com/user/MrKQgaming2#p/c/923340BDC2ACAA0A


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 3, 2011)

can't wait for release on PC, couple days to go  Anyone will join me in battle? And will someone make clubhouse of this game?


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 3, 2011)

i'm really digging what I see.


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 3, 2011)

I sort of like it. Environment is great looking and i like the XP and weapons crafting thingie. Looking forward to it.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Sep 3, 2011)

I have to agree with The Mailman, not overly impressed by what I have seen. Left 4 Dead 2 has much better animations, this looks a bit cheap?


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 3, 2011)

better animations? Left 4 Dead is so linear


----------



## Raijian (Sep 3, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> better animations? Left 4 Dead is so linear



It is but in L4D's defense that's sort of the point of the game. To get from one station to another, in a movie style fashion.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 3, 2011)

and I like Left 4 Dead but there is more to Dead Island that appeals to me. drama, large environments, quests, crafting, RPG mechanics, etc.


----------



## Raijian (Sep 3, 2011)

Oh I'm stoked for Dead Island. Don't get me wrong, I suppose I should have added that somewhere in this thread. I'll buy Dead Island as soon as I try it out, I'm sure I'll love it.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Sep 3, 2011)

Left 4 Dead 2 can look very nice when maxed, some animations look great. Also, how can a game be linear when it's primarily known for it's dynamic approach to game direction? 

The fov looks skewed on Dead Island like the dude's arms are far too long for his body. It will be forgotten very quickly I feel but time will tell.....can the same be said for Left 4 Dead 2 which is still being played by masses of people. 

Even Left 4 Dead still has a very active community.

EDIT - @Bumblebee I agree that it has different things going for it which may help. Let's just see how well they are implemented.


----------



## Raijian (Sep 3, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> someone managed to get a PS3 copy early and decided to upload a couple hours if not the entire single player campaign.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/MrKQgaming2#p/c/923340BDC2ACAA0A




Looks AWESOME!


There aren't any current Zombie open world RPG's, so it has that going for it. Regardless of how well it pulls it off, it's refreshing in my opinion. 

That's not to say that if it plays like shit I'll put that aside, but it looks solid so far.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm gutted.  I have this on preorder but could have had a sneaky peak at it early if my 360 was JTAG'd LOL


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 3, 2011)

So it's a port (again)?


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 3, 2011)

I bet Uwe Boll will turn this into a movie.


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 3, 2011)

Raijian said:


> It is but in L4D's defense that's sort of the point of the game. To get from one station to another, in a movie style fashion.



I like L4D in general but i miss the horror part of it. In a way that there would be less zombies, each individual mwould be much more dangerous and that dealing with each of them would require more skill. In L4D there are usually 3 zombies that you beat down with a frying pan or a guitar and then shitloads of them arrive and you have to gun them all down.
Personally i prefer the first one...


----------



## KainXS (Sep 3, 2011)

imma wait for the reviews, by the videos it looks like the story is like resident evil 4's or something and left 4 dead looks like its still a more fun game than this.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 3, 2011)

I think the Metascore will be close to Deus Ex: Human Revolution.


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 3, 2011)

That's not a bad sign after all considering that Deus Ex 3 is a great game (for today's standards and those in the past).


----------



## Raijian (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm so stoked for this. I watched part 1 of the PS3 gameplay, about 10 minutes of it.. it looks pretty awesome.

BumbleBee, what's your steamID? We could play on Tuesday!


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 3, 2011)

I recommend watching the first 5 videos and try to stop after that if you intend to buy it. I probably won't pick it up until it's $39.99 because I have watched 16 videos already


----------



## Raijian (Sep 3, 2011)

You don't think it's worth the money?


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 3, 2011)

I do think it's worth the money but I have watched too much. I will forget the story and details in a couple months and it will be cheaper.


----------



## Raijian (Sep 3, 2011)

lol That's why I stopped. I'm going to try before I buy. Watching the videos doesn't do justice imo.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 3, 2011)

interesting Dead Island was announced 2 years before Left 4 Dead was even released.


----------



## alexsubri (Sep 4, 2011)

Strange...how the hell does somebody get an early copy (probably a worker) and then release it on youtube without getting copyright infringement?


----------



## Frizz (Sep 4, 2011)

Pre-ordered this with BF3, I don't care if its a port or gets shit ratings because if its a zombie game it gets an extra 100% points from me


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 4, 2011)

Skipped around a few videos and never seen any part where it seemed like the player was close to death, that was a bit disappointing, but maybe I missed those parts. Might watch more later, kind of seemed slow and dry though.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 4, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> Strange...how the hell does somebody get an early copy (probably a worker) and then release it on youtube without getting copyright infringement?



Gamestop employees have been known to take things home and a lot of them are young and don't get paid much so it's like having drug addicts process drugs. Gamestop employees are not allowed to take things home but it's not exactly a policy that is enforced because they only make $12 profit on a $59.99 sale but if they resell it used it's all profit.



1Kurgan1 said:


> Skipped around a few videos and never seen any part where it seemed like the player was close to death, that was a bit disappointing, but maybe I missed those parts. Might watch more later, kind of seemed slow and dry though.



he dies like 7, 8 times.


----------



## alexsubri (Sep 4, 2011)

updated front page


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 5, 2011)

well the guy who recorded the single player campaign on Youtube finished the game. 

he completed 103 quests, 26% challenges and died 134 times in 22 hours


----------



## Raijian (Sep 5, 2011)

random said:


> Pre-ordered this with BF3, I don't care if its a port or gets shit ratings because if its a zombie game it gets an extra 100% points from me



This is how I currently feel. I am a HUGE zombie fan, from the classic Resident Evil survival horrors to Infected on the PSP to L4D on PC and even flash games, I've played them all.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 5, 2011)

the most valuable piece in my collection is a copy of Dead Space Ultra Limited Edition (X360) sealed which sell on eBay for $700-1500. there are no PS3 or PC versions, only 1000 were made and sold on the EA store.


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 6, 2011)

lack of split-screen co-op with consoles is kind of a bummer. I always loved going over to my friends house to play some L4D.


----------

